# Twitter?



## Durwood RIP

I have a basic idea of it but could someone explain it in clear english please? And does it cost me anything for it's messages or any part of it?  thanks....


----------



## Gatorboy

Zero cost!

Did you watch the video on it?  http://help.twitter.com/portal


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Gatorboy said:


> Zero cost!



And Zero value!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

PBinWA said:


> And Zero value!


My thought exactly PB


----------



## BRGTold

This all sounds like you ..durwood


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Twitter is basically all the bad things I hate about facebook....


----------



## pirate_girl

groomerguyNWO said:


> Twitter is basically all the bad things I hate about facebook....



Exactly!


----------



## Bobcat

I thought twitter was for alerting your BFFs when you find a great deal on some designer shoes, or when you break up with your bo-hunk and want to let your BFFs know how miserable you are and what a jerk he was.

Of course I could be wrong. Maybe it's to let the whole world of lesser beings know what a wonderful person you are and what a wonderful life you lead by allowing them to tag along with you throughout your wonderful day doing wonderful things with other wonderful people (who of course aren't as wonderful as you).


----------



## pirate_girl

That about sums it up...


----------



## Bobcat

tweet> I just had KFC.


tweet> I think I just flatulated.


tweet> Gotta hit the can.


tweet> Still in the can.


tweet> Yup, still on the can.


tweet> Dang it, outa TP.


tweet> Found a new use for old Readers Digest issues.


tweet> Off to the store to buy TP.


tweet> What? Did you think you were following Paris Hilton?


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat said:


> tweet> I just had KFC.
> 
> 
> tweet> I think I just flatulated.
> 
> 
> tweet> Gotta hit the can.
> 
> 
> tweet> Still in the can.
> 
> 
> tweet> Yup, still on the can.
> 
> 
> tweet> Dang it, outa TP.
> 
> 
> tweet> Found a new use for old Readers Digest issues.
> 
> 
> tweet> Off to the store to buy TP.
> 
> 
> tweet> What? Did you think you were following Paris Hilton?


.. now yer just being a wise guy.. and I like it!


----------



## Bobcat

Now you know I just had KFC, but the rest of it I assure you I made up!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat said:


> Now you know I just had KFC, but the rest of it I assure you I made up!!


Sure you did, I am certain you ran to the john and fl..fla... well, you know.
Tell me.. did you get coleslaw, mashed taters and a biscuit with that?
TWEET!


----------



## Bobcat

Nope, no trip to the can or fl..fla...yet. Had 4pc with sides of mashed taters, green beans, corn on the cob, biscuit, and they accidently included baked beans. So, I am expecting some flatulence later. Coming over?


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat said:


> Nope, no trip to the can or fl..fla...yet. Had 4pc with sides of mashed taters, green beans, corn on the cob, biscuit, and they accidently included baked beans. So, I am expecting some flatulence later. Coming over?


..................






What'cha got for dessert?


----------



## Bobcat

Ummmm...


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat said:


> Ummmm...


Gotcha!


----------



## jpr62902

So, I'm still waiting for guidance about the after sex f@rt.  Do I let it go?  Does she let it go?

Do we talk about it afterwards?

My inclination is to beg for forgiveness, versus ask for permission ...


----------



## pirate_girl

Fart before, during or after Jim.
It's your right as a man, besides, you guys can't help it.
Does it sound like a tweet, or more like a thwap?
To stay on topic....lol


----------



## pirate_girl

P.S:- I am spitting tea out my nose and laughing like a freakin' hyena over the above post.. how sick is that? LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## jpr62902

pirate_girl said:


> Fart before, during or after Jim.
> It's your right as a man, besides, you guys can't help it.
> Does it sound like a tweet, or more like a thwap?
> To stay on topic....lol


 
Wow.  I really was off topic, wasn't I?


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> Wow.  I really was off topic, wasn't I?




A Hacer Un Gran Ruido, No?


----------



## jpr62902

I think the idea is to muffle the noise, yes?


----------



## Bobcat

jpr62902 said:


> So, I'm still waiting for guidance about the after sex f@rt.  Do I let it go?  Does she let it go?
> 
> Do we talk about it afterwards?
> 
> My inclination is to beg for forgiveness, versus ask for permission ...



Let 'er rip. You already got what you came for. Heck, you weren't planning on staying 'til morning anyway, were you? 

Talk afterwards? Deduct Man Card points.


----------



## jpr62902

Bobcat said:


> Let 'er rip. You already got what you came for. Heck, you weren't planning on staying 'til morning anyway, were you?
> 
> Talk afterwards? Deduct Man Card points.


 
More like "boy card" points.  I like to spork.  Best breakfast ever ....


----------



## Bobcat

tweet> Ok, now I'm flatulating.


----------



## jpr62902

Bobcat said:


> tweet> Ok, now I'm flatulating.


 
tweet> Feel better?


----------



## Bobcat

tweet> Not finished...


----------



## Durwood RIP

Gatorboy said:


> Zero cost!
> 
> Did you watch the video on it?  http://help.twitter.com/portal



Thanks GB, i'll check it out.


----------



## Durwood RIP

BRGTold said:


> This all sounds like you ..durwood


Story of my life.


----------



## Bobcat

tweet> Ok, I'm done flatulating...for now.


----------



## Gatorboy

Some of you need to get your head out of the sand. 

Hey, did you know they put movies on these disks called DVDs? Another thing you might not know is there are phones that don't have wires that plug into the wall.   Oh yeah, they make televisions that show things in COLOR!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Gatorboy said:


> Some of you need to get your head out of the sand.
> 
> Hey, did you know they put movies on these disks called DVDs? Another thing you might not know is there are phones that don't have wires that plug into the wall.   Oh yeah, they make televisions that show things in COLOR!




......and did you know that there are still people in this world who feel it isn't necessary to post every single thing they do during a day on the internet for people with all this time on their hands to sit there and follow their every move??????? 

What's that Jim Carrey movie called again????  You know, the one where his whole life is a tv show.   And he finally manages to excape the bubble world he's trapped in.


----------



## Trakternut

Bobcat said:


> tweet> Ok, I'm done flatulating...for now.



Wow! My day's complete!
  Are you, now, offucially an old fart?


----------



## Bobcat

tweet> Since 'old' is relative...not while you're still around.


----------



## Gatorboy

Because my kid pounds nails into a board with no purpose, should I say, "Boy, hammers are useless?"

Just because some people use it to document what they are doing every hour of the day, doesn't mean everyone in the world is using it that way.   It's a great tool to network with others in your field, learn from what they write (and from links they post), market yourself to generate more business, and also to keep in touch with friends.   

How you use your tools is up to you.


----------



## Bobcat

tweet> Just recharged my Starbucks card last night at the Coinstar in Alberstons. Anyone need a cup-o-joe?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

groomerguyNWO said:


> ......and did you know that there are still people in this world who feel it isn't necessary to post every single thing they do during a day on the internet for people with all this time on their hands to sit there and follow their every move???????
> 
> What's that Jim Carrey movie called again????  You know, the one where his whole life is a tv show.   And he finally manages to excape the bubble world he's trapped in.



Just remembered the name of that movie....."The Truman Show"


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

tweet>Groomerguy remembered the name of that movie . . . "The Truman Show"


----------



## Bobcat

tweet> But groomergit failed to do it in the form of a tweet. He's such a twit.


----------



## Gatorboy

tweet> Here's a fun shot I took at the wedding I photographed on Sunday - http://tinyurl.com/yl2xce6


----------



## Doc

tweet> Good pic Gator Dude!  (funny with the gal in back standing by her own pic)


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Gatorboy said:


> Some of you need to get your head out of the sand.
> 
> Hey, did you know they put movies on these disks called DVDs? Another thing you might not know is there are phones that don't have wires that plug into the wall.   Oh yeah, they make televisions that show things in COLOR!




I know that things have changed dramatically in the last couple of decades, however for some of us old farts, it is kind of hard to get used to it. 

As I have told my kids many times, we had to watch TV in the dark as we did not have electricity.

I do remember when they put the phone lines in so we could have a party line on the farm.

We had running water but the only other facilities were outside in a little white house.

I also went to school in a little one room school house for the first eight years of my education.  We did have bus service so we did not have to contend with walking the six miles to school which was uphill both ways.  This was a little better than my older siblings had it when there was a school a half mile away and in the winter they had to jump from one warm cow pie to another to keep their feet from freezing as they did not have any shoes.

We had the great outdoors to play in, rather than sitting in front of a game console all day.

When I got married, my brother gave us a blank check to buy a television, it was $500 for a nineteen inch color TV where the channel selector had to be replaced every couple of years as they wore out and there was no remote control.  The place where the television was purchased had a fancy new thing called a VCR with a price tag of $1000.

We also had cable with about twelve channels to go with that new color TV.


----------



## thcri RIP

Tweet Tweet>


Here for all of you [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4VCUbL7jsc"]Tweeters[/ame]




Tweet>  Oh I posted on ForumsForums tonight.


----------



## Trakternut

<Tweet> Bobcat's making coffee in the buff.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

tweet>Cops are all over the place at Bobcat's house? WTF?


----------



## thcri RIP

Trakternut said:


> <Tweet> Bobcat's making coffee in the buff.



Tweet>  Imagine that, um with a hat over his face.  Well no I don't want to imagine that and I won't imagine that.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

tweet> Ooops I'm not following Trakternut. Nevermind.


----------



## Bobcat

tweet> Not at my house.

tweet> People at 7-11 sure at rude.


----------



## Trakternut

Uhhhh, Bob?? Getting coffee, naked, at 7-11 will land you in jail.  I do NOT  have anymore bail money for you.


----------



## pirate_girl

tweet> Cracking up over tweet messages on FF.


----------



## Bobcat

tweet> T-Nuts has not gotten with the program...but he is old and decrepit.

tweet> ...and old.


tweet> ...and decrepit.


tweet> Did I mention 'old'?


----------



## pirate_girl

tweet> laughing with corn chips in mouth and reaching for Gold Peak iced tea.


----------



## Bobcat

tweet> Are those Fritos? Ever read the ingredients of Fritos? Corn, corn oil, salt. That's it. Good stuff.

tweet> Makes it kinda hard to tweet, though. Corn chips everywhere.


----------



## pirate_girl

tweet> Yep, they were Fritos-- I love corn lol
tweet> Gretchen likes flecks of corn chips, or those Mama drops and spills on the floor.
tweet> Call me Mama, I think it's sexy.


----------



## Bobcat

tweet> Ohhh, mama!

tweet> How's that?


----------



## pirate_girl

tweet> something just twittered..


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

tweet> Grooan - Bobcat and Pirate_Girl are thread-jacking again. Yawn - time to go to bed.


----------



## pirate_girl

tweet> sorry Peanut Buttah.. you should have gotten here sooner and twittered us a room.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

http://www.ottawacitizen.com/story_print.html?id=2138401&sponsor=



> *A world of trouble in 140 characters*
> 
> 
> 
> *Careless Twitter comments prompt growing number of costly lawsuits*
> 
> 
> 
> By Gillian Shaw, Vancouver SunOctober 23, 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A Twitter page is displayed on a laptop computer in Los Angeles Oct. 13, 2009. Hollywood is increasingly relying on Twitter and Facebook to gauge popular buzz on movies even before they come out, in a move reflecting the power of average filmgoers over once-mighty film critics and detailed surveys.*
> 
> *Photograph by: Mario Anzuoni, Reuters*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sticks and stones can break your bones, but tweets could break your bank account.
> It's a lesson being strongly felt south of the border, where incautious outbursts on the micro-blogging service Twitter are landing their authors in court. It's amazing the trouble 140 characters can get you into.
> Rocker Courtney Love made headlines over her Twitter spat-turned-lawsuit when she called one fashion designer a liar and a thief. Love has since closed her Twitter account, as did her daughter Frances Bean Cobain, who shut down after tweeting some sharp words for Lindsay Lohan's sister, Ali Lohan.
> Gossip blogger Perez Hilton is embroiled in social media spats with several celebrities, including Demi Moore, who is threatening legal action and has tweeted her anger over Hilton's publication of provocative photos of her teenage daughter.
> It isn't always just celebrities getting in Twitter trouble. In another American case, a tenant was sued for $50,000 by a landlord angered when she tweeted about her mouldy apartment.
> And recently a pizza restaurant in the U.S. has found the heat turned up on it for comments posted on Facebook and Twitter, with the marketing firm that was the subject of the criticism launching a $2-million U.S. lawsuit.
> "My recommendation for people who use social networking is be even more careful than you normally would be," lawyer Ken Cavalier said. "If you're talking to your neighbour and you say something about your other neighbour and it's defamatory and they find out about it, they can sue you.
> "When it comes to networking sorts of things, it is like doing it over a megaphone. One of the problems is any time you put anything online, it is out there — you can't recall it," he adds. "There are tons and tons of landmines out there. My advice on social networking is, if you are going to make statements make sure they are pretty innocuous."
> While blogs and Internet postings have been the subject of court cases in Canada, social networking sites such as Twitter and Facebook are only starting to show up.
> Just last summer, Shaw Communications launched a suit in B.C. Supreme Court against Novus Entertainment and 6S Marketing for what the cable and communications company calls "a campaign of disseminating and publishing defamatory and false statements" about Shaw and its products. Twitter and Facebook figure prominently in Shaw's statement of claim.
> Novus, which offers telecommunications services in multiple-dwelling buildings in Vancouver and Burnaby, has fired back with a lawsuit of its own, alleging predatory pricing on the part of Shaw, and has defended its campaign in a court-filed statement filed in response to Shaw's claim.
> Lawyers warn the 140-character limit of Twitter doesn't eliminate the risk of defamation suits. For companies, the risk can be magnified if their employees practise intemperate tweeting: everything from planting false rumours about the competition to divulging insider information that could run afoul of securities regulators.
> And if that's not behind the thinking of the 58 per cent of Canadian companies that veto social networking in the workplace, there is also legislation protecting privacy to add to the potential pitfalls.
> "It is a theoretical minefield," said lawyer Simon Chester, a Toronto-based partner at Heenan Blaikie. "You need to remember that social media is for keeps, and that in a business context, it is not really a private conversation because it can be picked up and replayed anywhere in the world."
> Defamation crosses all media — traditional and non-traditional alike.
> "The law isn't different because you are communicating in 140-character bursts. If you say something defamatory, you can still be held accountable," Chester said.
> Chris Dafoe, a lawyer at Vancouver's Lawson Lundell LLP, said people may not regard tweets and other comments in social media as publishing.
> "One of the key elements in a claim for defamation is publication," he said. "With the Internet and social media, publication, which was once the preserve of newspapers and television stations and organizations that were well-funded, is now open to everyone."
> Dafoe said people will post words impulsively, and while most times it will not result in legal action, the risk is there.
> "You punch something into your cellphone and send it out as a tweet," he said. "It is a whole different dynamic; it gives everybody broader access to the world and unlike traditional media, who are aware of the risks and have the resources to deal with that, most people don't."
> The expense of launching a lawsuit, coupled with the possibility that people, even if they feel they have been defamed, just don't want to go through a court action, makes for many comments going unchallenged through cyberspace.
> "I'm sure there are defamatory comments flying across computer networks as we speak and most will not result in a libel action, but it is always possible," Dafoe said.
> While Canada may not be keeping pace with the U.S. in terms of Twitter lawsuits, it's a good idea to think twice before you tweet.
> Dafoe suggests the old advice about "sleeping on it" before you send out a nasty letter works well for social media.
> "The reminder is the law of defamation is out there," Dafoe said. "It's available to anybody who feels their reputation has been attacked by something somebody else has published.
> "Govern yourself accordingly."
> Chester suggests one of the reasons Canada hasn't followed the U.S. in Twitter lawsuits is that a 140-character tweet might not be seen as worth fighting.
> "If somebody comes along and says my reputation has been ruined because somebody slagged me in 140 characters, the judge is going to say, 'Really?'" Chester said.
> However, tweets could be used in reconstructing history for a case, providing details that might otherwise not be available.
> "At this stage, it is all largely theoretical," Chester said. "It hasn't surfaced; the courts aren't full of cases on tweets and Twitterers but the law does still apply all the way into social media."
> Chester said problems are more likely to arise over such issues as stock tips by insiders in a tweet.
> "That is a real concern," he said. "The concern is that somebody says something that is not publicly available information and as a result the stock exchange comes down and says, 'Somebody broke the rules,' because you are not supposed to be passing around insider information so people can trade on it."
> Chester said the risks shouldn't steer people away from social media, but they must be aware.
> "It is really about doing it responsibly and thinking about what you say before you press the send button," he said. "This is not about not having fun; this is about behaving sensibly and rationally."
> When employees are using company equipment and networks, employers could find they are sharing liability with a loose-lipped employee.
> Cavalier suggested companies must have clearly established policies for the use of social media by employees
> "Any firm that doesn't have a policy is playing Russian roulette," he said. "But even if you do have a policy you're not free and clear.
> "The court could find, yes, you've had that policy on the books, but you have never enforced it."
> The global reach of the Internet also means that words written in one country may end up being the subject of a legal action in another.
> "If they can get a default judgment against you and if they can get it registered they may well be able to import it into your jurisdiction," Cavalier said, meaning that penalties awarded in a foreign court could catch up with Canadian Twitterers.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S13qcY7fhMA&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- Twitter Tells Users To Go Fµ©k Themselves - Comedy.com[/ame]


----------

